# Algo trading sys/houses



## skyQuake (29 January 2010)

I'm doing some research into high volume algo trading; Anyone know much about firms that supply such services and/or black boxes?
It seems Tibra manages client money, though most of the other oppie houses don't. Timberhill only does so for the US and EU. And *********.. well lets leave ********* out of this


----------



## mr.x (2 May 2010)

ann technologies is one i am checking out.They deal with the top 2o asx stocks
and use algos to determine best risk reward.


----------

